# '95 Altima Beater Questions



## SouthpawScorpion (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum and first post. I"ve had a KA24E in my 90 240SX a while back, but now i have a 95 altima with the DE, and i have some questions about fuel efficiency.

First things first, this is a beater car for work, it was wrecked a bit when i bought it but other than that it's a great car. I'm looking for advice on how to get the best possible fuel efficiency out of the car. It's a 5spd, new LUK Clutch, but i haven't even had chance to do a tune up on it yet. As i said it's a 95, and i bought it 1000 miles ago at 134K, fixed mechanical and body stuff that was essential, but now working on performance/fuel economy. I've learned though driving that it definitely runs better and more fuel efficient at around 2K RPMS. 
My questions about fuel efficiency are:

Does spark plug type matter? Are platinum, iridium, or the even more expensive laser iridium plugs really gonna help get more MPG's?

Would adjusting gap from .44 help?

What might the timing be set at for best MPG's?

What about premium fuel vs reg?

Or Fuel Additives? 

As much as i'd love to go for performance, this car makes my money for me, esp if i can get more MPG's out of it, that's y i'm most worried about efficiency.
Any and all Advice is welcomed and much appreciated.

Thanks,
SouthpawScorpion


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Spark plug type does matter with these engines. NKG BKR5-11 and NGK wires is all you really need. Gap set to .045 with timing at stock 20*. You don't need premium fuel or fuel additives. These engines run well stock, but do even better with the typical add-ons like an intake system, less restrictive exhaust and an easy right foot. When I bought my first altima (94), I was getting about 23mpg. After installing a less restrictive intake, header and exhaust, I got close to 30mpg.


----------



## SouthpawScorpion (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks, cold air intake and exhaust later when i have the money, just replaced plugs (NGK Plat) and wires, and new cap and rotor will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds good, that thing will be running like a champ in no time.


----------



## SouthpawScorpion (Oct 12, 2013)

AAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDD...... IT DIED! :-\ Yesterday morning. Left the house no prob, stopped for gas on the way to work, and i didn't make it 200 feet from the pump and it died. No spark. New Plugs, Wires, distributor cap and rotor. Been trouble shooting for a since last night, can't figure out the prob. Chiltons Manual is NO HELP!!! I'm lost..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Might be a bad distributor, but one would really do the diagnostics to confirm that. A Nissan factory service manual is best for this. Sometimes you can find a paper edition on Ebay for around $35. There are likely several sources for a downloadable manual. Below is one, but you need to e-mail the site owner for a password.

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

If you're not getting any spark and you replaced all of that - it's not out of the question that your coil might be bad. I've had to replace maybe 2 ever because they're pretty sturdy units, but if you can find a donor one so you don't have to buy one, you can diagnose it that way.


----------

